# gt710-4h-sl-2gd5  & nVidia driver



## DenisVS (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi!
Recently I bought a brand new ASUS nVidia  GeForce  GT710-4H-SL-2GD5.
First and foremost for me in there is capacity to support up to 4 monitors with low energy consumption.
With nvidia-driver-340 the videocard just works,  although a full screen video runs unsatisfactory.
With another versions of driver I could not start video subsystem.
Can somebody tell me about correct version of the driver for my videocard?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Feb 7, 2021)

Hello,

if i use the beta/legacy search by NVIDIA it suggest me the newer drivers 456-461 (x11/nvidia-driver) for GeForce GT710 maybe they could work here for you too?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2021)

The x11/nvidia-driver (currently 460.39) should still support the GT710. The oldest still supported card for that driver is the 600 series. That may change with future versions though.


----------

